# Monster Hog on Lake Russell WMA



## Wes (Nov 30, 2009)

My nephew killed a monster on the LRWMA firearms hunt last week. Easily 250lb boar, all black, mean looking _hog_. There are plenty of hogs up there (unfortunately someone must have released some on the property and they are multiplying like wildfire). There is a primitive weapons hunt at the end of Dec. Go on up and get you a hog (there are no deer left to speak of).


----------



## Jighead (Nov 30, 2009)

I was on that hunt and the game warden said that they were multiplying fast.I didn't see any sign where I was at.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 30, 2009)

*monster hog*

i was on that hunt as well,i did not see any hog sign.  any pics of the big hog.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 30, 2009)

*another of them 2hr trips....*

Man I would love to go check it out, but thats another one of them 2+hr trips to get there...........Wishin I was back in Gainesville


----------



## NoOne (Dec 1, 2009)

Wes said:


> My nephew killed a monster on the LRWMA firearms hunt last week. Easily 250lb boar, all black, mean looking _hog_. There are plenty of hogs up there (unfortunately someone must have released some on the property and they are multiplying like wildfire). There is a primitive weapons hunt at the end of Dec. Go on up and get you a hog (there are no deer left to speak of).



You got that right, Lake Russell use to be covered up with deer and no problem to kill one on the gun hunts. I've hunted it 2008 and 2009 Thanksgiving hunts and nothing. I wish the idiots that brought them stinking coyotes out here had them all stuck up where the sun don't shine


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 1, 2009)

we hunt lake russell's core land some times... but i aint seen that much sign down there, but we get lucky every now and again


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> we hunt lake russell's core land some times... but i aint seen that much sign down there, but we get lucky every now and again



I think you are talking about the big Lake Russell on the Ga./ SC border. This is Lake Russell WMA.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 2, 2009)

Jighead said:


> I think you are talking about the big Lake Russell on the Ga./ SC border. This is Lake Russell WMA.



My fault guess i should of read into the thread a little deeper


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Dec 2, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> My fault guess i should of read into the thread a little deeper



i thought the same thing so dont feel bad


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 2, 2009)

lot of hog sign were i hunted at. i heard that somebody got caught bring a trailor full of hogs in.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 2, 2009)

I hunted that same hunt and i didnt see any sign at all.


----------

